
Running your own secure communication service with Matrix and Jitsi - Arathorn
https://matrix.org/blog/2020/04/06/running-your-own-secure-communication-service-with-matrix-and-jitsi
======
kaychaks
Thanks for the video & the article. I followed the steps in NixOS and blogged
about it here - [https://kaushikc.org/posts/matrix-jitsi-
nixos.html](https://kaushikc.org/posts/matrix-jitsi-nixos.html)

------
geekzilla
Hello There! I've installed matrix and it's great, but it's there any way to
set up jitsi authentication with synapse?

And by that I mean using the same user that we created on synpase (I know
jitsi can auth against prosody but that would require us to create 2 users in
two places everytime you need a new account).

Also, are there any plans for an admin dashboard or something like it?

------
BjoernSchiessle
The article describes how to add your own Jitsi server to your self hosted
Riot. But does this affect my desktop and mobile clients as well? And how do I
set up my own Jitsi server when I use only the mobile and desktop apps from
Riot?

~~~
Arathorn
We're currently updating the mobile & Desktop apps to be able to use self-
hosted Jitsi properly - sadly it hasn't landed yet :(

~~~
Arathorn
Desktop support is now in PR: [https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-react-
sdk/pull/4348](https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-react-sdk/pull/4348)

------
BernardCook
Thanks to your video I've got my server running in no time. But in the end you
end up with a jitsi installation that is public and can be used by any visitor
without login. Is that by design? Seems a bit odd. Wouldn't that create a
burden on my server if everyone would start using that jitsi to host video
conferences for free?

------
josepMO
First of all congratulations on the article, very interesting and instructive.
My question is the following, I use Proxmox, which has ports 80/443 open to
its private IP.

When I want to do the tutorial, I cannot perform the certificates, since, in
my case, I have a Nginx proxy reverse, it can help me in what should be my
configuration, thanks.

------
pcorace
Jitsi can be configured to support authentication with JWT. Is it possible to
generate JWT token in Synapse?

------
Ericson2314
Gotta win the speedrun with NixOS!

